# Opening meet - dress?



## Jemayni (4 November 2006)

Sorry this is a bit of a dim question, but is dress to the opening meet the same as normal hunting (opposed to cub hunting)?


----------



## RunToEarth (4 November 2006)

Yes, now its open season, light coloured breeches, black/navy jacket, stock shirt&amp;stock and plaited horses


----------



## Jemayni (4 November 2006)

Thankyou!


----------



## Helenabbey (6 November 2006)

Should people with natives who are au naturale plait their manes in a running plait as well as plaiting tails?


----------



## Weezy (6 November 2006)

Actually some hunts are continuing to wear ratcatchers/tweed/hacking jackets (call them what you will!) this season so best call the sec and find out!

Helen personally I wouldnt plait a native at all


----------



## Amymay (7 November 2006)

Normal hunting dress code will probably apply - however you should check with the hunt concerned that they are not wearing hacking jackets instead.

As for your horse - yes it should be plaited as it is a lawn meet.

Good luck, and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Thistle (7 November 2006)

I would running plait a native just to keep it's mane out of my hands.


----------



## Helenabbey (7 November 2006)

Haha, he will only be 4 when I start taking him out next year so I may be glad of a handful of mane!


----------



## icemaiden113 (8 November 2006)

Manes should be plaited, but never tails! Incorrect dress for hunting!


----------

